# Writing > Short Story Sharing >  3 Halo short Stories

## DTerryfied

The New Guy

As the new recruit stepped into the briefing room he is blinded by the bright ceiling light and is met by a large shadow."Look boys looks like we got out selves a mirror." "A mirror" he asked questionably. " yeah your armor is so new we can see ourselves in it." He was intimidated by the man's large stature almost seven feet tall and easily weighing more that 300 pounds of what looked to be muscle."what's your name kid?" He was hesitant to answer. "James Gunnar." "well welcome to the HellJumpers kid, hope you can stand the heat. James was curious why the odst were called Helljumpers and what did he mean could he stand the heat. " This is the twenty-third odst regiment. you"ll be gunner which is perfect cause that's your last name." yes it was true that his last name was gunnar, but he was trained in every weapon in the unsc arsenal including a few covenant weapons."Brick don't scare the newbie." That was undeniably a womans voice. Then stepped into light was a younger woman with longer hair, unsc regulations was that hair could only be 5 inches around shoulder length but i guess she was and exception. "I'm Naomi, I'm the field medic." It's strange how she smiles at the fact that she has to patch up burning flesh that's caused by the plasma fire. "Everyone calls me nao because in the field if the say my name there going to need me now." It wasn't those two who he paid the most attention to it was the man sitting in the corner. From what James could count he had almost nine blade placed around his armor or thats how many he think he saw,but that wasn't the most interesting part about him. He has a scar that stretched from hit chin to his forehead."Who's he?" "He's Jack or stalker. He can sneak up on you and kill you 5 different ways with one blade. That scar he has is from killing two hunters with nothing but the knives on his armor." James is almost blinded by the reflection of the srs99 sniper rifle. Brick leaned over and whispered to James" He has the most accurate shot of a sniper anyone recorded in unsc history. His name in the academy was designated target which means you give him a target he will take him out, but we call him DT for short."The man was small most likely to get from location to location for the perfect shot. James was intimidated but pleased from who he has been placed with. "well what about you" james asked. "I'm Brick, I'm about as strong as stone and I'm heavy weapons anything anyone else cant carry and shoot it I do." Doors slide open to show a very collected man."Sargent on deck" bellowed Brick. "Ah James I'm glad you got to know the team you will be trusting them with your life." Nao asks" we're going to be risking our lives again so soon?" "do I hear complaining?" "James I'm Rocky I'll be the commanding officer on this mission." "Sir what is this mission?" "we will be doing something never done before. Were launching our drop pods straight into the covenant ship." Shock and awe swept over the soldiers. The pods were always meant to be shot from the atmosphere not for transport to an enemy vessel."Our pods will be fitted with a special plasma cutters on the side so we will be able to cut through the hull of the covenant." DT raises his hand. " What is it?" with a smirk on his face DT says "when do we leave?" "now lets get in our pods and our ETA would be around eleven hundred hours." As the odst walked down the hall to the pods they couldn't help but wonder why does ONI want us to infiltrate this ship.The crew loaded up with their signature weapons. Brick grabs the m19 SSM jack hammer rocket launcher with almost a full belt of frag grenades and the 40 mm M319 grenade launcher with the automatic MA5B assault rifel. Stalker liked to travel light with muzzled 23 mm SMG and a silence M6D 12.7 Pistol along with the knifes on his armor. Naomi was packed with enough bio foam to fill the whole pod she was entering along with a SMG with a M6D pistol. DT climbed in his with srs99 sniper with full clips of ammo and a battle rifle. Rocky the leader was packed with all com communications the teams AI for the mission with the M45 shotgun that hold the 6 shells inside. James being the newbie had to carry most of the ammo but not to be out done he was carrying MA5B assault rifle and the spartans prized weapon the spartan laser. This was one of the first times that the odst were deployed from ship to ship but to make sure the whole cruiser was not in danger they launched the pods far enough to be hidden from the radar. As the odst approached the ship's gravity took hold of the pods and the heat rose to about 98 degrees. James now knew why they were called hell jumpers. over the com the Troopers could hear the AI Alexander, he was programmed from the personality of Alexander the great."Engaging plasma cutters." As the pods slipped through the hull the preassure was consuming james to make sure he didn't **** up on his first mission. The pods came to a screeching halt. The doors open and the Troopers were met by a single grunt. James raised his assault rifle but was met by resistance as rocky put his hand on it. "Let's let them know were coming.I want to have some fun." the grunt scampered around a corridor than disappearing. "so sir" Brick bellowed. "What are we looking for? "Well from what I gather the Covenant have taken a POW. So we're hear to break him out." The troopers move from corridor to corridor in perfect formation. Coming to what they can gather to be the mess hall. " This is too quiet" Nao whispered. Brick continued to walk but hit something that didn't exist until he realized it was an elite who now had a firm grasp around his neck. Without hesitation stalker drew a knife and placed it in the unarmored part of the elites spine dropping him instantly."Thanks" brick say try to regain his breath. Before anyone can second guess elites, grunts and jackals were swarming the upper deck of the mess hall. DT without hesitation takes out 4 elites with precise headshots and another 4 after reloading. Not to be out done the other four draw their automatic weapons hosing down the rest of the smaller opponents. As they move through the maze like corridors James falls behind the group not understanding the lines on the walls of the ship. He is not alone for long as he soon met by 3 gold armored color elites which signify their higher ranking. The elites charges baring their strange fangs and energy weapons. As plasma bolts fly by the rookie he stays calm collective firing his assault rifle in collective 3 round burst. He drops the first one in seconds but the second manages to slip by knocking him down holding the plasma rifle to his face. He closes his eyes for the embrace of death but is not met by charging of the weapon but the warm feel of a shotgun shell on his hand. opening his eyes he sees rocky standing over him having killed the third before coming to the rescue. "no man is left behind." So the 2 regroup with the others to only see on man in a large corridor but it wasn't just a man. It seemed to be that the fables flowing around the unsc are true the there are super soldiers...Spartans. As the group stays in awe rocky runs to the controls figuring out how to bring him out of stasis. But he isn't given much time as the as the rain of plasma fire from the entrance. Brick brings out the launcher firing in succession 2 rockets that almost clear the corridor completely. More and more flood the room trying to over whelm the troopers. Nao having to plug biofoam into DT's arm so he can fire his sniper whit his pinpoint accuracy. One elite manages to get close enough to put a sticky grenade on pack of the unlucky stalker. He did not die alone he was able to get close enough to the elite that had given him his death sentence to take him to hell with him. James and rocky were working vigorously and finally rocky yelled out "Work god dammit" as he smashed the controls. The locks then disengaged and the spartan fell to the ground then stood up. "Rifle." James handed his assault rifle to the spartan who then walked to the fire fight like he was strolling in the park. James and Rocky rejoin their teammates only to see that naomi and stalker are no longer with them. Naomi was unfortunately hit multiple times by needler fire then dieing from the secondary explosion offered by the weapon. The spartan now stood still his shields almost taken all the way down jumps in mid air firing the assault rifle enough times to kill each opponent without having to waist any ammo. The spartan then switches clips and cleans up what ever is left of the remaining grunts. Without warning the spartan is then thrown across the room by what appeared to be the heavily armed hunters. Brick and DT fire away with what was the last sniper clip and rocket but thats when the flash of red light finishes the massive beast. They turn to see james holding the smoking laser, but what about the other hunter they turn to look where the preavious hunter had been only to see a spartan have his boot encave the hunters skull. "alex we go the package have the oragami send evac. With the spartan holding point the team runs down corridors ending the lives of a few measly grunts. That is until they reach the hangar they are met by a full squad of elites and 2 mounted turrets. To disperse the elites brick launches a 40 mm grenade into the bunch killing one and taking the shields down of 2 others leaving 9 left. James on the other hand shoots in succession 2 lasers taking out the mounted guns. Rocky and The spartan run side by side taking out each elite with a combonation of shotgun and assault rifle fire. James hands DT the communication device to mark the evac location. just as the last elite fell the pelican drops into the hangar bay and without hesitation all four hop on the ship and use the full thrusters to get out. They weren't out of there yet the ship did not have many but the covenant cruiser launched what seraph fighters it had. the 70 mm machine gun made quick work of all but one who got the lucky shot on them but was quickly mocked up. on the way back to the oragami james thought to himself was saving this one man more important than the lives of the 2 that were lost that day. Little did he know that them man he saved on that ship was the one who would end the war. 

"Harvest"
After being dropped off in the middle of harvest during the take back they had no idea where to go. They were lucky the pelican had dropped them off before enemy banshee fighters shot it down, and the thick of the jungle prevented any radar from tracking them. Three marines were dropped from the Pelican with only a warthog and a few MA5B assault rifles. The commanding officer was Harlon Wake achief petty officer in charge of the warthog and no more than 5 men at a time. The second was Jessie Decker she was a new recruit but it seemed she was far too beautiful to be a marine. She had long flowing blonde hair and hazel eyes. How she ended up in the marine core was anyone’s guess. Last was Jackson Phoenix he was the one who manned the gun and sprayed a target till their body stopped twitching. The three managed to get away from the banshees and came up to a clearing and figured it to be a perfect pit stop. "Persia do you read, we have a downed pelican and need transport, hello, Damn even in the clearing no com-channel.” Just as he finished that sentence he herd the hum of a banshee as it flew overhead. "You think they saw us?" whispered Jackson. Then the screech of plasma bolts broke the silence and almost flipped the warthog. "Jackson get on the LAAG and give us some cover fire." Jackson threw his body onto the warthog only to be embraced with a machine gun to the face. He gathered him self and loaded the first bullet with a satisfying "click." Jackson started to hail fire on the 3 incoming banshees as Harlon and Jess took care of the incoming ground forces consisting of grunts and jackals, though something felt wrong. There’s never this many low ranking units by themselves. That’s when Harlon noticed the two identical trees behind Jessie. "Behind you!" Harlon yelled. It was already to late, as the stunned marine turned her head to see the assailant thrust the energy sword through her ceramic armor. The marine turned and ran towards the massive elite with a hail of MA5B assault rounds that tore trough his shields and armor. Harlon runs over to hold what’s left of the dying marine. As he looks into her fading eyes he becomes filled with rage, and without a second thought charges into battle with no intent of coming back. With the banshees wiped out he couldn’t help but notice his fallen comrade and the insane lunatic who used to be his CO. Somehow every plasma bolt was missing as the marine was running to his death. Jackson jumps off the warthog and tackles the man to the ground. " Are you trying to get yourself killed" Jackson yelled. "They deserve to die for killing her." Harlon cries." Look Harlon, do you think Jessie would want you to throw your life away." "No one dies under my command." This is true though he may not have many soldiers under his command at a time he did make it his vow to get every man out alive, and he failed. The two stopped arguing enough to realize that what was left of the covenant ground force was right on top of them. That’s when Jackson realized that he was in possession of the jackhammer launcher. He strolls out of the trees with a smirk on his face. "Eat this" he growls as he launches two rockets into the mass of jackals, grunts and elites. As the smoke cleared Harlon realized that Jackson was holding his side lying on the ground. Right before he launched the rocket he was clipped in the side by a plasma bolt fired from a grunt with an already charged plasma pistol. Harlon runs to his now second dying soldier. "Sorry sir I made you break your vow for a second time" Harlon could smell the burning flesh that the plasma left. As he saw the fade of someone’s eyes for the second time in only under half an hour he realized that he could not protect his men. He could protect himself, yet he reassured himself that this was a only a one time slip up and that these two fine soldiers would not die in vein. Their deaths would ultimately contribute to ending this war, and he was going to see to that. "This is Wishing Lady, what is your location for pickup." "Just get me the hell outta here." 

"The lost spartan"
As the spartan runs through the thick jungle on reach he could feel the heat of the plasma fire fly by barley missing the his helmet. His heart throbbing from the intense sprinting. As he jumps over a fallen tree and draws his M45 shot he waits and his patience is met with 3 jackals over stepping the tree. He takes aim and drops each jackal before the first shotgun shell hits the ground. He stands back up with a horrifying expression that is covered by the reflective gold visor. Almost six platoons of each of the covenant rankings including elites, hunters, jackals, and grunts. The spartan makes quick footwork and then using the trees as cover. "Quickly we have him on the run" shouts an elite motioning forward the troops. As the spartan comes to the clearing he is met with the most beautiful site a person could see in that situation. Three scorpion tanks with full shells loaded into the barrel of the massive cannon and marines settled in the 50 caliber machine gun turret. Turning his head to left he notices the brief shutter of what looked to be moving grass. he then notices the srs 99 sniper protruding from the hills. Then in the middle of the clearing the biggest base he has ever seen. He is met by a very stout man buzz hair cut strong jaw but very intimidating, but anyone who wasn't an alien he was happy to see. "Where are you coming from son, what's your regiment" demanded the man. "I'm Peter Decklond" he states still gasping for air from all the running. " I was placed as the leader of a small infiltration squad to take the enemies AI for further study, the whole thing backfired and got all five of them killed, my shields were the only thing that saved my life." "I'm corporal Maxius and I'm in charge of this base." The spartan now regained his breath but was still on edge. The enemy was right on his tail and they have yet to break the clearing. "The enemy where are they?" peter asks. "We didn't get any detection from our radars. Look you go get cleaned up and get ready and when get a reading I'll let you know then you can get your revenge on those lizard looken bastards." As the spartan walked into the mess hall his eyes meet with every marine in the room. He walks past all of the hissing and murmurs from the marines and walks into the lockers. As Peter showers the mission ran through his head like a skipping record. He watched every way each ODST died. Those were his comrades, it was a spartan's duty to get the mission done and get everyone out alive. Jasper died with a charged plasma pistol to the face, maddie with a needle explosions almost tearing her in half. The worst was hearing a Ken scream in agony as a hunter caved his ribs into his organs. He was gonna kill that ****er with his bare hands. After his shower he strolled down to the armory to see what the base had in its arsenal. There was the normal standard issue weapons like the MA5B assault rifle and M6D pistol. With a few strange guns like why would there be a spartan laser without anyone in the base qualified to wield it. He payed no more attention to it and grabbed four M9 high dual explosive grenades, then the BR55HB battle rifle and enough ammo to take out all the covenant ****s that killed his men, and then the M45 shot gun he came in with. After the multiple times it saved his life on the way to this base he would never let go of it. The shot gun had a very distinguished gash in the side of the barrel. A permanent reminder of the close call he had with an elite on the mission. The elite drew a plasma sword and slashed with the force of a freight train. "He may have taken a chunk out of the gun but i got his hand" peter said with a smerk. He then grabbed two light SMGs and placed them on his thighs. Alarms start to blair. "All hands grab your weapons and report outside for duty we have to welcome out visitors." Peter was ready and out for blood. He then ran out to join the marines and was shocked to notice he was not the only spartan in the group better yet he knew her. Kelly, but before he could greet her the corporal screeched over the air horn "men we must hold this base it has to much of a tactical advantage on the enemy." Thats when he noticed the elite emerge from the thick of the forest baring his energy sword with the only hand he had left. It was the elite peter had encountered before he had to leave his mission. Not to be the only one to emerge it looked the forces of the enemy have quadrupled. It was quiet but not silent because peter could hear a slight humming noise. Then before he knew it banshees were flying over head, ghosts and wraiths appeared out of the thick jungle. This was going to be a battle for the ages. As Peter is ducking, running and jumping over every incoming projectile. Being splashed with the sticky violet blood of the covenant he has only one goal, get to her. As he finally makes it to the mortally wounded body of his childhood love so many things run through the biotic enhanced brain of his. "Peter I'm cold" whispers Kelly. Peter can hear the life slipping away from under his breath. "Shut up Kelly your going to be fine!" The woman he fell in love with since the day he began spartan training was about to die in his arms. As Kelly's breathing slowed and then a complete stop. Peter, a spartan, the one force that could not show fear that could not show weakness cried at the loss of the woman who he had tried so hard to end this war for. He removes her helmet closes her eyes and removes her dog tags. Without warning the elite that peter had taken the hand from had his energy sword less than inch away from his neck. Something triggered inside peter, the way he sidestepped the attack and had his hand on the elite's throat was almost graceful. He then shoved his SMG down the elite's throat and held the trigger till the monster's head was almost completely removed from the rest of his body. Peter than runs to the ridge where he saw the sniper's position earlier and takes the srs 99 rifle off the chard body of the marine sniper. He notices how close the covenant are to the base and it's stationary MAC gun which is why the heavy armament hasn't made its way out of the clearing. He takes aim on the incoming forces focusing each sniper shot on the head of the elite while the marines mock up the rest of smaller units. When almost all the initial waved had been taken out from the combined force of the amazing and rage fueled sniping of the spartan he then noticed something that could be avoided. The massive ground units the hunters were forming a wall to guard the less armored units. Than to add onto the problem banshees were making another round most like to bomb the tanks and mac gun. The spartan blitzes off the ridge and makes his way to the tanks and opens the hatch. "Move over if you want to live" he gestures the marines to move out and take cover behind the tank. Peter was going to have one shot at this. He shoots the banshees out of the air one by one, but he was shooting them in the exact location to send them crashing taking out multiple hunters. He then cleared the hunters but as he exist the tank he notices the marines he told to take cover had also been killed from a falling banshee. More deaths that peter blames himself for. Noticing the incoming forces and how little UNSC forces there was and removes the shot gun from his back. He looks at the gash one more time to remind him what had got him to this point in time and where he was going. With all other thought now out of his head and nothing but pure blood lust fueled the spartan. Running into the battle Peter takes 2 grunts out with a single spread of shotgun fire. Barely ducking out of the way of a elite swinging his gun around like a club the spartan places the barrel of his shotgun under the elites chin pulling the trigger being covered in blood like a sprinkler. He then takes the body of the fallen elite and uses it as a battering ram running through to get to the heart of the formation. Shell after shell the covenant drop like flies. He then comes face to face with covenant elite but this elite was different his armor was not in the UNSC database. He pulls up his shot gun"click" it was out of ammo. He pulls up his battle rifle but before he could fire a shot the elite had his hand on the barrel and bent it a full 90 degrees. He then felt a sharp pain in his stomach as he looked down he saw the massive elite hand in his stomach. The spartan than matched that pain and gave the elite a knee to the chest and was able to get away. As the spartan was running clenching his most likely bleeding stomach he couldn't get the feeling of Kelly out of his head. Thats when he felt it the most horrible pain he's felt since the genetic augmentation. The elite had fired what felt like a rocket made out of plasma. The cocky elite walks over to pick the spartan up by the neck. "Even the toughest warriors in human history can not seem to match my strength." Peter starts to laugh and laugh. "Whats so funny!" the elite demands. "This" it is then the elite feels the cold circle of the shotgun press against his chest plate. The elite falls wondering how he manage to kill him. What he did't see was peter picking up one of his unfired shotgun shells from when he was running earlier that day. As the spartan continues to laugh he feels a wave of relief come over him. The spartan was now going to join his love one forever and nothing was going to be able to take away his sweet release.

----------


## Delta40

Ok the first reason why I skipped this is because of the format. No paragraphs and as soon as I see any story in this format I don't read it. It isn't anything personal but if you look at any book you're reading you will see that they are not set out like this. It makes for hard reading for the reader and IMO it is up to the writer to make their story as appealing to the reader as possible and not pass the work to the reader. So I haven't read this story for that reason alone. If you change the format by breaking it into readable paragraphs then I would read it. It especially needs it since there is dialogue and these lines need to stand alone.

----------


## Charles Darnay

I couldn't get past the first few sentences, sorry.

----------


## DTerryfied

yeah i kinda just took it form an emailed format. i didnt know what to use to write with so i wrote it in an email and so idk. i like the stories and i think people would enjoy them had i not just copy and paste them from my email. sorry

----------


## Calidore

So just take a little time to reformat (and PROOFREAD) them, then repost them.

----------


## michaelsbearre

I'm sorry, I read a paragraph and had to stop. Grammar is off, format is off, dialogue is off, and it appears riddled with "telling" rather than showing. If you want more advice, pm me and i'm willing to assist.

----------

